# mc basselite



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok i have been getting alot of phone calls about this so here is the schedule that i have applyed for. april 10 westbrance 8am- 4pm 
may 28 milton 7am-3pm
june 12th mosquito 6 am-2pm
july 17th berlin 6 am-2pm 
aug28th mosquito 7 am-3pm
championship oct 2nd berlin


we will be changing a couple rules this year. you can enter 1 or all of the tournaments with a 60 boat capped field. teams paying for the year will be $460 and garanteed a spot. any open spots will be a $80 1 time membership fee and a $80 entry fee.
teams paying up front are garranteed a championship spot teams paying as they go will need to be in the top 1/3 of the field in points. teams paying up front will also get a double draw.
we are going to redo the webpage so it will be down for a couple weeks till we get it done. i can answer any questions at 330-298-3495 

i will set up a rules and sign up meetting soon.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

when is the may tournament at milton?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> when is the may tournament at milton?


ok i got em fixed


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how many people signed up? we will be there sunday


----------

